# Minn Kota 55 maxxum transom not working



## pjb153 (Apr 30, 2009)

Minn Kota 55 maxxum transom is not working. It is the variable speed model 12 volt.. I can't tell you what year, it came with my boat.

I had the boat out twice since I bought it. The motor worked for 4 hours then stopped on my first trip. I thought it was just the battery drained down.

I went out last night with the kids and hooked up the motor, it would not respond. I checked the conections and when I pressed the battery indicator, it showed the battery as fully charged.

It will make a slight click noise. I removed the prop and brush, all apeared okay and was clean.

I removed the head cover and the controller board does not show any burn marks like the relays fried.

How can I test this to troubleshoot it? The controller boards are pricey and I think that just buying parts without knowing is foolish.

Thanks


----------



## grizzly (Apr 30, 2009)

i'd try a known good battery, or try to power something else that draws a heavy load with the battery you have. sometimes a battery can show a full charge of 12.6v but not have the amp delivery needed to power a heavy load.


----------



## pjb153 (Apr 30, 2009)

I also gave Minn Kota a call.. their tech department told me to do something that I should have thought of (sometimes I over think problems and miss the small stuff). he said to take the cover off and wire the POS and NEG that goes to the head direct.. if all is well below, it will spin at full speed.. if so.. it is possibly the controler board.

How much are these variable maxxum 55lbs worth? I am buying a bow mount next week, might be better just to sell this one for parts.. or part it out.


----------



## pjb153 (May 1, 2009)

Control board is shot. I wired it direct and it spun fine.

Does anyone have a good lead on new or used minn kota parts? Minn Kota wants 120.00 for a new board.


----------



## russ010 (May 1, 2009)

I'll look around for ya... but you can buy a brand new minn kota 55 endura for $250


----------



## pjb153 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks.. other than the board.. the motor is in great shape. I am giving it to my brother to have on hand. For parts or if he wants to get it running... He gave me an older 12hp West Bend motor.. so I don't mind handing it over.


----------



## ben2go (May 1, 2009)

www.trollingmotorparts.com

Tell them your problem.They maybe able to repair your board.


----------

